# The dun factor returns!



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Let's just say for the past few years I have owned Dusty, we KNEW he had the dun gene, he would just get so sun bleached that you couldn't tell.

Not this year, mateys!!

First, look at my Avatar. That was him this time last year.

These pictures are from this year and I am ONE HAPPY MOMMY!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

GAH! They didn't upload!






here we are!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

He be a hawt dun


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

He says thank you


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Stripes, I believe I see stripes


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

His legs look a lot better now, he was only half shed out in the leg picture


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Another proof of how a horse can change season to season and even year to year. :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Very pretty! The dorsal stripe in particular is awesome!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

What color is he? I'm lovin' that.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow! Love the mane against his coat color. Very striking! Have you or will you do anything to keep him from bleaching out this summer? I kinda want to keep my horses current color so it will "pop" against the mane and tail.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> Another proof of how a horse can change season to season and even year to year. :lol:


Well, he was never just a Palomino - he was a coming Dunalino...

Some will get that...some won't...:rofl:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Hahaha awww!!! N ya my first guess would be dunalino


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

You guys crack me up!!!!! Looks like my little man has finally hit puberty!!!
Yes he is a dunalino
He has had a fly sheet on him which is why he hasn't bleached out. I am not keeping it on him however, and will have to watch his coat bleach away:'( it's too hot and too humid in Oklahoma for one....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

